# Πολύ γ----- πέφτει τελικά!



## nickel (Sep 13, 2022)

Έχουν μείνει αρκετοί μήνες (οκτώ; εννιά;) μέχρι τις επόμενες εκλογές στην Ελλάδα και θα είναι δύσκολοι. Ο πόλεμος στην Ουκρανία και οι τιμές της ενέργειας θα απασχολούν όλη την Ευρώπη και ενδεχομένως θα δίνουν όπλα σε κόμματα των δύο άκρων να πλήξουν κυβερνήσεις του μεσαίου χώρου. Κάθε λαϊκιστική δύναμη που θα έχει την ευκαιρία να πειραματιστεί στην εξουσία μέχρι να αποδείξει πόσο αλυσιτελής είναι η ατζέντα της (ή να ευθυγραμμιστεί τελικά με πολιτικές αρεστές στο κοινοτικό κατεστημένο) θα πολλαπλασιάζει τις ρωγμές του ευρωπαϊκού οικοδομήματος. Κάποιοι μπορεί να χαίρονται γι’ αυτό· οι περισσότεροι ανησυχούν και πιθανόν θα είμαστε πολλαπλά χαμένοι από κάθε τέτοια αναστάτωση. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, θα μας στοιχίσει ακριβά η απόφαση να μην αφήσουμε τον Πούτιν και τους Ρώσους να καταστρέψουν τον πολιτισμό της Δύσης.

Η δική μας κυβέρνηση θα έχει να αντιμετωπίσει και την όξυνση των σχέσεων με την προεκλογική Τουρκία, όπου κανένας δεν μπορεί να αποκλείσει το ενδεχόμενο να αναζητήσει ο Ερντογάν κάποια πολεμική περιπέτεια που θα του δώσει την ευκαιρία να κατσικωθεί άλλα δύο χρόνια στην καρέκλα του προέδρου.

Δυστυχώς, η κυβέρνηση έχει να αντιμετωπίσει και μια αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση που ελπίζει να βελτιώσει τις προοπτικές της μέσα από κάθε ευκαιρία για αναταραχή και όχι μέσα από ένα ελκυστικό και πειστικό εκλογικό πρόγραμμα. Απ’ όλα τα σλόγκαν, εκείνο που με εκνευρίζει περισσότερο είναι εκείνο για τη «χούντα Μητσοτάκη». Είναι μέρος ενός σχεδίου που θέλει να περάσει ακόμα και στο εξωτερικό την εικόνα μιας κυβέρνησης που κυβερνά αυταρχικά, περιορίζει την ελευθερία του Τύπου και παρακολουθεί τα τηλέφωνα των πολιτικών της αντιπάλων. Ακόμα και για εκείνο που είπε ο Μητσοτάκης στη ΔΕΘ, «δεν θα εκλέξουμε μόνο κυβέρνηση αλλά και κυβερνήτη του τόπου», έσπευσε ο κ. Τσίπρας να τον παρομοιάσει με τον Μεταξά.

Αυτά δηλητηριάζουν συνεχώς την ατμόσφαιρα και δίνουν εύκολα αλλά ηλίθια σλόγκαν στους βελάζοντες οπαδούς. Δεν πιστεύω ότι ενισχύουν το κόμμα, εκτός κι αν βοηθάνε να συσπειρώνει τους οπαδούς που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα με εύκολα μανιχαϊστικά διλήμματα. Από την άλλη, δεν ξέρω αν κάνουν τους κεντρώους να αλλάξουν στρατόπεδο. Πιο πειστικός μπορεί να είναι ο πόλεμος που έχει εξαπολύσει ο Πούτιν κατά της Δύσης, αν τους πείσει ο κ. Τσίπρας ότι το κόμμα του θα τους παράσχει φτηνότερη ενέργεια. Είναι διατεθειμένοι οι ψηφοφόροι να ξεγελαστούν ξανά από τις υποσχέσεις του κ. Τσίπρα;

Διάβαζα προχτές κάποιαν σχολιάστρια στο Facebook που δεν είναι αντισύριζα να λέει ότι ο κ. Τσίπρας πρέπει να επαναλανσάρει το κόμμα του ως ένα ριζοσπαστικό κόμμα που όμως θέλει και μπορεί να κυβερνά γιατί έμαθε από τα λάθη του και αποκήρυξε τις αναχρονιστικές του εμμονές. Δεν είναι η μόνη που απευθύνει παρόμοιες συμβουλές στο κόμμα της μείζονος αντιπολίτευσης.

Μια τέτοια προσπάθεια θα επέβαλλε επίσης να εγκαταλείψουν τις υπερβολές, τις προφανείς διαστρεβλώσεις της αλήθειας και τα υβριστικά συνθήματα. Εγώ, από την άλλη, δεν θέλω να γίνει καμιά τέτοια προσπάθεια, δεν θέλω να ανέβουν τα ποσοστά του Σύριζα, δεν θέλω να ξεγελάσει κανέναν ότι αποτελεί σύγχρονο κεντροαριστερό κόμμα. Ίσως ωστόσο το χρειάζεται η χώρα.

Στο ίδιο πλαίσιο σκέψης δεν ενοχλούμαι ιδιαίτερα από το σύνθημα που μοιράστηκε στα τρόλια του κόμματος για να βρίζουν τον πρωθυπουργό (ξέρετε, αυτό που προκάλεσε μέχρι και δηλώσεις του κυβερνητικού εκπροσώπου για εξαχρείωση). Απευθύνεται στα χειρότερα ένστικτα των οπαδών και μάλλον διώχνει παρά προσελκύει αμφιταλαντευόμενους ψηφοφόρους. Ξέρω ότι το κόμμα δεν εκπροσωπείται μονάχα από τη σκέψη και το στιλ Τσίπρα ή Πολάκη, αλλά δεν βλέπω και καμιά πιο σοβαρή προσπάθεια να αλλάξει το κλίμα. Πόσο συμφωνεί ο Τσακαλώτος ή ο Ξυδάκης με αυτόν τον ξεπεσμό;

Υπάρχουν φίλοι ή μέλη του Σύριζα, των οποίων γνωρίζω την παιδεία, από τους οποίους περίμενα να εκπαιδεύουν τους οπαδούς του κόμματος στον ορθό λόγο, στο εύστοχο επιχείρημα, στην εποικοδομητική αντιπαράθεση, και που θα περίμενα να στηλιτεύουν κάθε συμπεριφορά τσογλανιού που υποβαθμίζει την ποιότητα του πολιτικού λόγου και σπρώχνει τις παρατάξεις στο μίσος και τον αλληλοσπαραγμό. Με θλίβει όταν βλέπω αυτά τα άτομα να κραδαίνουν το λάβαρο με το υβριστικό σύνθημα δίπλα στο όποιο κωλόπαιδο το πρωτοσήκωσε.

Αυτό το μίσος είναι οικτρά παράταιρο με την εντύπωση που έχει μεγάλη μερίδα του πληθυσμού, ακόμα και μη οπαδών της Νέας Δημοκρατίας, για το έργο και τις επιτυχίες του πρωθυπουργού σε εξαιρετικά δύσκολες συνθήκες. Ταυτόχρονα η έκφραση αυτού του μίσους είναι προσβλητική για όλους εμάς τους άλλους της διαφορετικής άποψης. Όμως αυτό το μίσος τελικά αποκαλύπτει πολλά για τη διαβρωτική επίδραση του φανατισμού που κατατρώει χαρακτήρες. Κρίμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 13, 2022)

nickel said:


> ..........
> Υπάρχουν φίλοι ή μέλη του Σύριζα, των οποίων γνωρίζω την παιδεία, από τους οποίους περίμενα να εκπαιδεύουν τους οπαδούς του κόμματος στον ορθό λόγο, στο εύστοχο επιχείρημα, στην εποικοδομητική αντιπαράθεση, και που θα περίμενα να στηλιτεύουν κάθε συμπεριφορά τσογλανιού που υποβαθμίζει την ποιότητα του πολιτικού λόγου και σπρώχνει τις παρατάξεις στο μίσος και τον αλληλοσπαραγμό. Με θλίβει όταν βλέπω αυτά τα άτομα να κραδαίνουν το λάβαρο με το υβριστικό σύνθημα δίπλα στο όποιο κωλόπαιδο το πρωτοσήκωσε.
> 
> Αυτό το μίσος είναι οικτρά παράταιρο με την εντύπωση που έχει μεγάλη μερίδα του πληθυσμού, ακόμα και μη οπαδών της Νέας Δημοκρατίας, για το έργο και τις επιτυχίες του πρωθυπουργού σε εξαιρετικά δύσκολες συνθήκες. Ταυτόχρονα η έκφραση αυτού του μίσους είναι προσβλητική για όλους εμάς τους άλλους της διαφορετικής άποψης. Όμως αυτό το μίσος τελικά αποκαλύπτει πολλά για τη διαβρωτική επίδραση του φανατισμού που κατατρώει χαρακτήρες. Κρίμα.


Πολύ κρίμα που άνθρωποι τους οποίους θεωρούσαμε καλλιεργημένους υπέρμαχους του ορθού λόγου και της πολιτισμένης πολιτικής αντιπαράθεσης χειροκροτούν με ενθουσιασμό τους χυδαίους υβριστές. Μάλλον εμείς κάναμε λάθος, αυτοί δεν είναι δυνατόν να μεταμορφώθηκαν σε κάτι που δεν ήταν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2022)

Πούρος τραμπισμός (κατά το Go Brandon), απλώς δήθεν πιο αριστοφανικά και ευζωνικά.
Αλλά τι περιμένεις από ανθρώπους που δεν μπορούν να υπηρετήσουν το σύνολο, που ζουν με το ή αυτοί ή εμείς;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 14, 2022)

Εγώ τώρα να κάνω μια ερώτηση. Επειδή χρησιμοποιήθηκαν οι λέξεις τρόλια, βελάζοντες οπαδοί, άκρα, τσογλάνια, κτλ. Θεωρείτε ότι αυτό είναι δείγμα πολιτικού πολιτισμού; Γιατί για παράδειγμα εγώ θεωρώ πολιτικό εκτσογλανισμό αυτό:




όταν όλα τα αντίστοιχα τρολ της ΝΔ είχαν βγει να πουν ότι το προσφυγάκι στον Έβρο δεν υπήρξε ποτέ.

Τρολ και μισθωτά τουί υπάρχουν και από τις δύο πλευρές, και δυστυχώς τον τελευταίο καιρό η ΝΔ έχει ξεπεράσει πολλά ρεκόρ, μπράβο, δε λέω.

Και άκρα υπάρχουνε, ναι. Σαν τον Πλεύρη _(«Η φύλαξη των συνόρων δεν μπορεί να υφίσταται αν δεν υπάρχουν απώλειες και για να γίνω κατανοητός, αν δεν υπάρχουν νεκροί!»_) ή τον γελοίο πωλητή νανογιλέκων _(«Σκεφτείτε πόσο καλά προετοιμασμένοι είναι (σ.σ. οι πρόσφυγες που κινδυνεύουν) που γνώριζαν ότι λειτουργεί και το 112 και πήραν τηλέφωνο. Έχουμε πέσει θύματα ομαδικής προσπάθειας αλλοίωσης της χώρας αλλά θα το αντιμετωπίσει η κυβέρνηση!»)_, ή ακόμα και την υπουργό παιδείας που από τη μιά μένει Ευρώπη από την άλλη επιμένει να αγνοεί κάθε σύσταση της Αρχής Προστασίας Δεδομένων όταν βγαίνει με θράσος και λέει ότι οι ΧΟ μαθητές δεν μπορούν να πάρουν απαλλαγή από τα θρησκευτικά, αναγκάζοντας έτσι γονείς και μαθητές να δηλώνουν τις θρησκευτικές τους πεποιθήσεις λες και είμαστε στο '50.

Και για την ελευθερία του Τύπου και τις παρακολουθήσεις, ειλικρινά με ενδιαφέρει τι ακριβώς θα επικαλεστείτε για να υποστηρίξετε ότι είναι τάχα μου αφήγημα των αριστερών. Εδώ γίνονται εξεταστικές, ασκείται κριτική από ευρωβουλευτές και επιτροπές, μέχρι και η Κεφαλογιάννη και ο Καραμανλής άφησαν αιχμές για τις παρακολουθήσεις και οι δικοί μας εδώ χώνουν το κεφαλάκι στην άμμο και δεν τρέχει τίποτα γιατί είναι όλα θέμα εθνικής ασφάλειας. Για να μην πούμε ότι οι αρχικές τους δηλώσεις ήταν επιπέδου εγώ έβλεπα την Ξανθοπούλου που έβλεπε τη Γιαδικιάρογλου (βλέπε Αρμενία- Ουκρανία). Ε; Τι λέτε βρε παιδιά; Μήπως δεν είναι στραβός ο γιαλός και στραβά αρμενίζουμε; Κάπου μπάζει το αφήγημα του "αφηγήματος".


Με άλλα λόγια, ναι, δύσκολος χειμώνας θα είναι, όποιος και να βγει θα πρέπει να βγάλει τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά, και όσοι διεκδικούν την εξουσία θα λαϊκίσουν μέχρι τέρμα να την πάρουν, αλλά λίγο ήρεμα με τους χαρακτηρισμούς και την ισοπέδωση των δύο άκρων (για πείτε μου πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που πήγαν οι "ακροαριστεροί" να μαχαιρώσουν πολιτικούς τους αντιπάλους; )

Τα σέβη μου.

Έντιτ: Α! Ξέχασα! Φέτος τον χειμώνα να μην ξεχάσουμε να προσαρμοστούμε μη και πεθάνουμε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2022)

Δεν είπα ότι δεν με ενοχλούν τα τρολ της Δεξιάς. Αλλά για κάποιον περίεργο λόγο, όπου σταθώ κι όπου βρεθώ, τα τρολ της Αριστεράς πετάγονται μπροστά μου.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 14, 2022)

nickel said:


> Δεν είπα ότι δεν με ενοχλούν τα τρολ της Δεξιάς. Αλλά για κάποιον περίεργο λόγο, όπου σταθώ κι όπου βρεθώ, τα τρολ της Αριστεράς πετάγονται μπροστά μου.


Κι εμένα της Δεξιάς. Είναι θέμα οπτικής, Νίκελ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2022)

Με ενοχλούν πάντως και οι μεν και οι δε. Και θα εξακολουθώ να απεχθάνομαι και τα δύο άκρα, έστω κι αν οι μεν μαχαιρώνουν και είναι στη φυλακή, ενώ οι δε πυροβολούν ή πυρπολούν πολίτες (και κάποιοι είναι εκτός φυλακής). Είναι η οπτική του κεντρώου.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 15, 2022)

nickel said:


> Με ενοχλούν πάντως και οι μεν και οι δε. Και θα εξακολουθώ να απεχθάνομαι και τα δύο άκρα, έστω κι αν οι μεν μαχαιρώνουν και είναι στη φυλακή, ενώ οι δε πυροβολούν ή πυρπολούν πολίτες (και κάποιοι είναι εκτός φυλακής). Είναι η οπτική του κεντρώου.


Αλήθεια τώρα; Έχει καμιά σχέση η αριστερά με αυτούς; Έχει καμιά σχέση η ιστορία και οι αγώνες της αριστεράς σε όλο το φάσμα της, από το ορθόδοξο ΚΚΕ μέχρι την ανανεωτική αριστερά ή τους εξωκοινοβουλευτικούς, με την τρομοκρατία; Είναι το ίδιο με τη φασιστική δεξιά που στον ελληνικό χώρο αποτελεί μια ενιαία συνέχεια από τους οπαδούς της 4ης Αυγούστου που παρέδωσαν τους αριστερούς φυλακισμένους της Ακροναυπλίας στους Γερμανούς και στη συνέχεια έγιναν δοσίλογοι συνεργάτες τους, Χίτες και ταγματασφαλίτες, και οι φυσικοί και πνευματικοί τους απόγονοι συνέχισαν το έργο τους στον εμφύλιο, το μετεμφυλιακό αστυνομικό κράτος, τη Χούντα και στις μέρες μας τη Χρυσή Αυγή, το ΛΑΟΣ και τους ομοίους τους μέχρι που βρήκαν την κολυμπήθρα του Σιλωάμ που έγινε γι' αυτούς η ΝΔ; Ποια ακριβώς είναι τα δύο άκρα; Γιατί απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, ό,τι ξεφεύγει από το κέντρο, το βαφτίζουμε άκρο. Σαν τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ας πούμε;


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2022)

Όλι, τα έχεις μπερδέψει πολύ τα πράγματα και εκνευρίζεσαι χωρίς λόγο. Δεν ταύτισα τον Σύριζα με την άκρα αριστερά ή τους τρομοκράτες.
Μιλήσαμε για τρόλια της αριστεράς και της δεξιάς, και αλλού μίλησες για ισοπέδωση των άκρων. Κάπου ίσως μπερδευτήκανε οι όροι, αλλά σε διαβεβαιώ έχω σαφέστατη αντίληψη των ορίων και των ρόλων, όπως και σαφέστατες απόψεις. Άλλο αν δεν τα έκανα όλα αυτά σαφή στον γραπτό μου ρόλο και δέχτηκα μαθήματα για την ιστορία της Αριστεράς. Χαίρομαι πάντως που θυμάσαι μόνο την ηρωική της πορεία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2022)

Όλι, για να καταλάβω κάτι. Αντιπαραβάλλεις την επίσημα καταξιωμένη με την παρουσία ακόμη και σε κομματικό φεστιβάλ καμπάνια «Μητσοτάκη γαμιέσαι» με την κάθε προφορική μαλακία στελεχών της ακροδεξιάς, κυβερνητικής ή μη; Και ως επιχείρημα υπέρ της ερωτοπαροτρυντικής πλευράς αναφέρεσαι σε ιστορικούς αγώνες του ΚΚΕ; Πώς μπλέχτηκε το ΚΚΕ σε αυτή τη συζήτηση; Είναι οι πολάκηδες πολιτικοί απόγονοι του ΕΛΑΣ όπως οι δεξιοί κατάγονται στην ανάλυσή σου από τους Χίτες;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 15, 2022)

Άλλοι μίλησαν για τα δυο άκρα, Νίκελ και Ντοκ, όχι εγώ. Όταν στο ίδιο νήμα ο Νίκελ αναφέρεται στα *τρολ της Αριστεράς* που ξεπετάγονται μπροστά του, και καπάκι ότι τον ενοχλούν *εξίσου οι φασίστες με αυτούς που πυρπολούν και πυροβολούν*, και είναι και έξω, καταλαβαίνεις ότι βαδίζουμε σε επικίνδυνα μονοπάτια ισοπέδωσης και αναθεωρητισμού, εξού και το "μάθημα" ιστορίας της αριστεράς.

Το σχόλιό μου δεν αφορούσε την ηρωική πορεία της αριστεράς, αλλά τις διώξεις της, κάτι που η παράταξη της ΝΔ όχι μόνο αμφισβητεί, αλλά θέτει και υπό το πρίσμα της συλλογικής ψυχικής νόσου _(«Εχουμε μία αγιοποίηση του αγώνα της δικτατορίας, η οποία ουσιαστικά έγινε επειδή δεν έγινε ο αγώνας την ώρα που έπρεπε να γίνει. Αρα έχουμε μία σχέση η οποία καταρρίπτει τις διαστάσεις που της ανήκουν (;), αυτή της αντίστασης και παίρνει διαστάσεις υπερβολής, όπως αυτή της απώλειας ενός αγαπημένου προσώπου. Το δεύτερο κομμάτι της πρότασης το οποίο με ανησυχεί και με προβληματίζει από προσωπική εμπειρία έχει σχέση με τη μετατροπή σε βαθειά ψυχική νόσο, η οποία πολύ φοβάμαι ότι είναι μία μετατροπή σε μια συλλογική ψυχική νόσο, διότι έχει δημιουργηθεί αυτό το συλλογικό αφήγημα μέσα από τη συλλογική μνήμη αυτής της ιστορικότητας. Ακούω συνέχεια “ιστορικό στέλεχος της Αριστεράς”, “ιστορικός αγώνας” και αναρωτιέμαι για ποια ιστορία μιλάμε, ποιος έγραψε αυτή την ιστορία; Την έγραψαν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι των οποίων η απώλεια του αισθήματος Δικτατορίας (;) είναι αντίστοιχο με μια απώλεια δικού τους ανθρώπου; Και ποιοι; Αυτοί οι οποίοι είναι οι ψυχικά νοσούντες; Και εκεί πέρα βάζω τη δική μου εμπειρία από διάφορους θείους που είχα στη Μακρόνησο και γηραιότερους φίλους των γονιών μου, οι οποίοι ποτέ δεν χρησιμοποίησαν, προφανώς για τον εαυτό τους αλλά και για κανέναν άλλον αυτή την έκφραση: “ιστορικό στέλεχος”, “ιστορικός αγώνας”. Οπότε η έκβαση (;) αυτής της συλλογικής μνήμης φοβάμαι ότι φανερώνει μία συλλογική ψυχική νόσο παρά μια μεμονωμένη».) _ή ακόμα και των παϊδακίων _(«δημιουργήθηκε λοιπόν μία μυθολογία που είχε και εξακολουθεί να έχει στο επίκεντρό της το Πολυτεχνείο. Γιατί το Πολυτεχνείο; Γιατί το Πολυτεχνείο υπήρξε το μοναδικό σοβαρό γεγονός μαζικής λαϊκής αντιστάσεως απέναντι στην Δικτατορία». Συνέχισε λέγοντας ότι «εξαιτίας αυτού του λόγου το Πολυτεχνείο μετά το ‘74 προσέλαβε μυθικές διαστάσεις» προσθέτοντας στην συνέχεια πως «ο μύθος του Πολυτεχνείου όπως δημιουργήθηκε τα μεταπολτευτικά χρόνια αντανακλά πλήρως στο ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο») _. Δεν μίλησα επομένως για ηρωισμό, ούτε για τα τραγικά σφάλματα της ηγεσίας της (πόσο μάλλον για τα εγκλήματα της εξωτερικής ηγεσίας Μόσχας, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη και μεγάλη κουβέντα). Μίλησα για καταστολή, καταπίεση, σφαγές, εκτοπίσεις, φυλακίσεις και εκτελέσεις. 

Και αν ο Πολάκης, Ντοκ, δεν είναι πολιτικός απόγονος του ΕΛΑΣ, ο Άδωνης, ο Πλεύρης, ο Βορίδης, ο Μπογδάνος, ο Σαμαράς με την ομάδα κρούσης Κένταυρος, έμπνευσης Αβέρωφ, που τραμπούκιζαν τη Μεσσηνία το 83, και οι Rangers, επίσης έμπνευσης του Αβέρωφ, που είχε μαζέψει τότε τους φιλοχουντικούς φοιτητές, είναι πράγματι πολιτικοί απόγονοι του Μεταξά και των Χιτών_. _Όλα αυτά αποτελούν μία ενιαία πολιτική συνέχεια, αν δεν το βλέπετε, λυπάμαι. 

Όσο για το σύνθημα, μου θίγεστε με το ΜΤΣΚΓΜΣ ως απόλυτη εκδήλωση εκτσογλανισμού και δεν εξεγείρεται το είναι σας όταν όλος ο απόπατος των δεξιών τρολ ξερνάει χολή κάθε φορά που πεθαίνουν πρόσφυγες από την πείνα και τη δίψα (βλέπε τα παραπάνω, βλέπε και τους καθεστωτικούς καθωσπρέπει δημοσιογράφους σαν τον Μουμτζή) 





Όταν ο Πρωθυπουργός αναφέρεται σε φοιτητή που τον σάπισαν στο ξύλο τα ΜΑΤ ως "επαγγελματία τραυματία", δεν θίγεστε. Όταν δηλώνει ότι γνωρίζει ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εξαρτημένοι από τον μισθό τους, ή θα πρέπει να το δουν πιο ολιστικά, να μην υπολογίζουν μωρέ τα λεφτά γιατί στην Ελλάδα έχουμε καταπληκτική ποιότητα ζωής, δεν θίγεστε με αυτήν την έπαρση. Όταν βγαίνει ο Πέτσας και λέει ότι όποιος δεν προσαρμόζεται πεθαίνει, δεν θίγεστε. Και μη μου πείτε ότι είναι άσχετα με το θέμα και τα μπερδεύω, δεν είναι. Είναι οι συστημικές, εγγενείς, αναπόσπαστες απόψεις και αρχές της Δεξιάς. Ιδιωτικοποίηση, καταστολή, θεοκρατία και μπατσοκρατία. Συστημικά και για πάντα.

Να κλείσω -και δεν πρόκειται να το συνεχίσω γιατί είναι προφανές ότι έχουμε εντελώς διαφορετική θεώρηση των πραγμάτων [πχ εσάς σας ενοχλεί ο Πολάκης που καπνίζει και πράγματι είναι ντουγάνι από τρόπους και ολίγον ψεκ στα εμβολιαστικά, εμένα πάλι με ενοχλεί ο κομψός Μπακογιάννης που έχει κατασπαταλήσει το δημόσιο χρήμα σκάβοντας και ξανασκάβοντας την Πανεπιστημίου, μια με τον Μεγάλο Περίπατο και τις ψευδοπιπεριές, μια με τη μεγάλη ανάπλαση και τα πλατάνια, μια με το Σύνταγμα, κι ακόμα σκάβει. Αλλά δεν καπνίζει] 
και δεν οδηγεί πουθενά η συζήτηση παρά θα χαλάσουμε τις καρδιές μας- με το ότι ο χειμώνας θα είναι δύσκολος, αλλά όχι για όλους. Δεν θα ζήσουμε όλοι την κρίση με τον ίδιο τρόπο, όπως και δεν ζήσαμε και όλοι την πανδημία με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Δεν θα ζοριστούμε το ίδιο εγώ και ο κ. Πέτσας. Η έπαρση αυτών που δεν έχουν μπει ποτέ σε λεωφορείο να πάνε στη δουλειά τους, μπορεί να μην έχουν δουλέψει και ποτέ, δεν ξέρω, είναι κτγμ πολύ χειρότερη από το γηπεδικό ΜΤΣΚΓΜΣ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2022)

Όλι, πριν σταματήσω κι εγώ, θα προσθέσω απλώς ότι η αποσουποποίηση των πάντων διευκολύνει μόνο τον ναιμεναλλαδισμό και δεν συμβάλλει στον στοχευμένο εντοπισμό και την εκρίζωση των ζιζανίων κάθε λογής και είδους.


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2022)

Διαβάζοντας το αρχικό ξαφνιάστηκα γιατί δεν έχω ξαναδεί στη Λεξιλογία κείμενο που να αναφέρεται τόσο ξεκάθαρα σε κόμματα. Ίσως από μια άποψη αυτό να δείχνει ότι ωριμάζουμε πολιτικά στην Ελλάδα και έχουμε ξεφύγει από την εποχή του "μην εκδηλώνεσαι- μην ανακατεύεσαι" που μου έλεγε η γιαγιά μου, που είχες άποψη αλλά την έλεγες με αοριστολογίες. Στις εκλογές δεν ψηφίζουμε για να επιβραβεύσουμε κάποιο κόμμα για την προϊστορία του αλλά για να αποφασίσουμε ποιανού το πρόγραμμα μας αρέσει. Αυτό όμως για την Ελλάδα είναι προχωρημένη ιδέα. Η θέα από μακριά που κοιτάζω, και σίγουρα μου ξεφεύγουν λεπτομέρειες λέει ότι η Ελλάδα εξακολουθεί να έχει πολλά στραβά, που δεν πρόκειται να λυθούν από κανέναν σε μια τετραετία και που ίσως δεν θέλουμε να λυθούν, αλλά βλέπω τελευταία μια βελτίωση σε πρακτικό επίπεδο, οι συναλλαγές με το δημόσιο πχ είναι πολύ ευκολότερες. Γιατί δεν ήταν τόσα χρόνια, αφού η τεχνολογία υπήρχε; Καλή ερώτηση. Επίσης, αν κρίνω από τον αριθμό αυτών που επέστρεψαν στην Ελλάδα τελευταία, μάλλον καλά πάει από δουλειές- και την περίοδο 2000-2008 υπήρχε μια αντίστοιχα μεγάλη επιστροφή. Ομως αυτά δεν είναι αρκετά για να εκλεγεί κανείς. Ειδικά όταν ο μέσος πολίτης δεν φαίνεται να προσέχει τί γίνεται διεθνώς και θα χρεώσει στην κυβέρνηση προβλήματα που είναι έξω από τον έλεγχό της. Η ίδια εσωστρέφεια που τους έκανε να πέσουν από τα σύννεφα με την οικονομική κρίση, δηλαδή.

Για το ζήτημα των γνωστών και φίλων που πήγαν από το ένα άκρο στο άλλο ή που ανέχονται και υιοθετούν αθλιότητες που παλιότερα θα τις καταδίκαζαν, έχω να πω ότι κι εγώ ξέρω δυο- τρεις κι αναρωτιέμαι τί πάθανε.
Ως φανατική των ΜΚΔ παρακολουθώ έναν λογαριασμό που είναι από τους πρώτους που αναφέρουν ένα ζήτημα από τη σκοπιά της αντιπολίτευσης, κι έναν λογαριασμό που προσπαθεί να μετρήσει την κοινή γνώμη ώστε να πάρει την ανάλογη στάση. Αν δω δυο- τρία ποστ για κάποιο θέμα καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτή είναι η γραμμή της εβδομάδας. Τέτοιος συντονισμός δεν είναι τυχαίος. Είναι γνωστές αυτές οι τακτικές από την εποχή της παντοδυναμίας του ΠΑΣΟΚ, απλά τώρα είμαι μεγαλύτερη και το καταλαβαίνω, όπως μπορώ να σας πω ότι μόλις τελειώσει το πένθος στο ΗΒ θα ξεκινήσει πόλεμος κατά της πρωθυπουργού από το ίδιο της το κόμμα. Αντίστοιχα παρακολουθώ κι έναν τρίτο που είναι κλασσικός ακροδεξιός, κι εκεί βλέπω μίσος και αγανάκτηση κατά της κυβέρνησης, για τα ίδια ζητήματα και με τα ίδια επιχειρήματα που χρησιμοποιούν κι οι άλλοι δύο. Μόνη διαφορά ότι στον τελευταίο γίνονται που και που συζητήσεις για κάποια επιπλέον θέματα που σου σηκώνεται η τρίχα όταν τα διαβάζεις. Κι από τους μέν κι από τον δε το συμπέρασμα είναι "προδότη Μητσοτάκη #!%@#%" το οποίο επαναλαμβάνεται συνεχώς. Καταδικάζουμε τη δεκαετία του '80, και ειδικά το τέλος της, ως περίοδο πόλωσης, λαϊκισμού, χυδαιότητας, λασπολογίας. Έχουμε και όνομα για το φαινόμενο: αυριανισμός. Και δεν βλέπουμε ότι ζούμε μία από τα ίδια. Ευτυχώς που δεν παίρνει κανένας στα σοβαρά τα ΜΚΔ, ε; Γιατί όλοι είμαστε έξυπνοι κι ανεπηρέαστοι.

Προσωπικά φοβάμαι ότι θα έχουμε μια επανάληψη από ό,τι έγινε με τον Μητσοτάκη πατέρα. Απανωτές εκλογές, κυβερνήσεις συνασπισμού με 100-120 υπουργούς για να βολευτούν όλοι και να κάνουν τα ρουσφέτια τους ενώ η χώρα θα είναι στην ουσία ακυβέρνητη και η οικονομία θα πηγαίνει κατά διαόλου και ό,τι θετικό έχει συμβεί θα αναιρεθεί. Ώσπου στο τέλος οι αναποφάσιστοι θα αποφασίσουν να δώσουν λύση, όπως έδωσαν και τότε, με το να βγάλουν αυτοδύναμη κυβέρνηση που θα εξαρτάται από μία έδρα και θα αναρωτιόμαστε γιατί τα πάντα είναι επανάληψη των ίδιων και των ίδιων. Στα ενδιάμεσα ίσως έχει εξομαλυνθεί η διεθνής κατάσταση, κι όλοι οι άλλοι θα έχουν κάνει ενα- δυο βήματα μπροστά, ενώ εμείς θα τρέχουμε να τους φτάσουμε. Αυτό είναι νομοτελειακό. Η Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν αλλάζει. Α, ναι, και είκοσι χρόνια αργότερα θα κλείσουμε φυλακή κάποιον από τους 120 γιατί καταχράστηκε δημόσιο χρήμα όταν ήταν υπουργός κι οι 119 θα αναπνέυσουν με ανακούφιση που δεν είναι αυτοί στη θέση του.


----------

